# Picture does not upload by copying from other site



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

It was possible to copy from 1 site and past onto this board. now it cant.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

If you copy from ebay onto infranview and then copy to board it still works btw.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 8, 2021)

Copy by URL? You can usually right click on an image and select "Copy image address" than you paste that into the "By URL option" when you insert an image.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 8, 2021)

I just dragged from other browser window.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 8, 2021)

I can also do right-click copy image and paste here.





now copy image address
220px-Microsoft_Bing_logo.svg.png


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

This is what i did before today.
Go to ebay
Find picture
Right click copy picture
Click tab in browser with this site adres
Find correct thread 
Reply, right click, paste picture.
Bobs your uncle.

That does not work for me any more.


----------



## SaparotRob (Oct 8, 2021)

We’ll that’s because Bob isn’t my uncle.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

Yes he is. He told me. Dont tell your aunt you know.


The mobile copy/paste works as before. Directly from ebay.

I noticed the apperance url copied changed too recently. unfurl="true" is added when ebay link is copied paste and replied.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

Abbreviations, without wrapping, where URL unfurl="true"


https://forums.FreeBSD.org/threads/80878/post-518580 for example, [URL unfurl="true"] was applied automatically. Where this automation leads to abbreviation of (for example) the title of a bug, there's no unfurling to reveal the missing part(s) of text(s). In cases such as this, it would be...




forums.freebsd.org


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 8, 2021)

I am able to right-click copy image from eBay tab and paste here. What browser combination are you using. Also make sure the edit box is in BB code mode. the [ ] symbol in top left. If I am not in BB code mode the image pastes as url like below. 








SUPERMICRO SYS-6016T-NTRF X8DTU-F 2x XEON LGA1366 1U 4x3.5" bay Server CTO | eBay


SuperMicro 1U Chassis Model#: CSE-815TQ-R650UB. 2x SuperMicro 650W Redundant Power Supplies Model#: PWS-651-1R. Server Parts. 2x Heatsinks. Condition: Used - Tested. Sold as pictured, no other accessories are included.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 8, 2021)

horseUSA said:


> View attachment 644077
> 
> I am able to right-click copy image from eBay tab and paste here. What browser combination are you using. Also make sure the edit box is in BB code mode. the [ ] symbol in top left. If I am not in BB code mode the image pastes as url like below.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I use Firefox.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 8, 2021)

Looks like it works for me









PRO-BUILT 1/48 British Navy Hellcat Mk.II 1844 Sq FAA finished model (IN-STOCK) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PRO-BUILT 1/48 British Navy Hellcat Mk.II 1844 Sq FAA finished model (IN-STOCK) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca








​I use Firefox as well. I had this problem a few years ago and for a long time I could only upload photos using Chrome


----------



## pbehn (Oct 8, 2021)

I have had this problem, I now make sure I have the window open where I want to paste the image before I copy, any operation seems to lose a copied image on my PC.


----------

